# The Heatian Nation



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

-Your name:

-Where u from:

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player:

-Why do u like the Heat:

-Favorite season:

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan:

-Favorite Sport movie:

-How long u been a Heat fan:

-Your thoughts about this forum:

Also Caron_Butler sticky this please.

-Thank You-
-[MiamiHeat03]-


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

-Your name: Jason

-Where u from: Miami, Florida. I live in Pembroke Pines now

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

-Why do u like the Heat: My hometown team and since Riley came has been competitive and an all t ogether good franchise

-Favorite season:

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Having done anything really crazy but i do go to the games andscream my a** off

-Favorite Sport movie: Hoosiers

-How long u been a Heat fan: since i started following basketball 6 years ago


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Your name: J.cesar

-Where u from:I am from Peru but live in Miami Florida
-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Alonzo,Tim hardaway,Caron Butler

-Why do u like the Heat: Because its closest to where i live and we have one of the best coach in NBA history.....

-Favorite season:I think this upcoming season is going to be my favorite.......Odom,Wade,and Butler..

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan:Only go to Heat games and cheer......

-Favorite Sport movie:He got game

-How long u been a Heat fan:2 years


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

-Your name: Bosco

-Where u from: Nicaragua. I live in Miami, Fl since 1983.

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo.

-Why do u like the Heat: I'm a big fan of all the pro and college
teams from Miami.

-Favorite Season: 1996-97.

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: The first year
the Heat started 0-17 until they played the Clippers in L.A.
and won their first game ever. After watching the game on T.V.
i had it on tape and i watched the game over and over until
6:00 in the morning.

-Favorite sports movie: Rudy.

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since the franchise started like
16 years ago.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

-Your name: Sean

-Where u from: Miami, but I'm Jamaican

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

-Why do u like the Heat: Cuz I'm a bloody Miamian and I feel the Heat down in my soul

-Favorite season: The days of Timmy, Vo, Mash, PJ, & Zo

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Scream out Wife Beater to Kidd last year when I sat at the bottom, he heard me and looked

-Favorite Sport movie: Drumline(LOL, thats a sport)

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since like.. '95-96


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

-Your name: Sean

-Where u from:Tiffin, OH/ BGSU/ Miami, FL

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Alonzo Mourning, Dwyane Wade, Shaquille O'Neal, Udonis Haslem...Caron Butler, Lamar Odom, Brian Grant

-Why do u like the Heat: Cuz they were the 1st NBA team i liked

-Favorite season: the year we made it all the way to the ECF...and the 2003-2004 Season

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Went to a Heat-Cavs game last year 

-Favorite Sport movie: He Got Game/Rocky / Hoosiers / Above the Rim

-How long u been a Heat fan: since the beginning


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*



> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> -Your name: <b>TheRifleman </b>
> 
> ...


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

-Your name: OG

-Where u from: Sydney, Australia

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

-Why do u like the Heat: Followed zo from charlotte to miami, even tho he's gone i still can't leave the heat - but still gonna support NJ

-Favorite season: 96-97 when they reached the eastern finals, if it wasn't for jordan, that was their year!

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: nuthin really, got real pissed when allan houston hit that bs shot in game 5, 1st rnd to eliminate the heat from the playoffs for the second yr straight

-Favorite Sport movie: He Got Game

-How long u been a Heat fan: since '95 - 8 or 9 years


----------



## bisco614 (Aug 27, 2003)

Caron Butler, wasn't it 96-97 when we lost to the bulls? I thought that was the 97 playoffs.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> -Your name: Sean


:upset:


----------



## aramis (Sep 25, 2003)

-Your name:frank stevens

-Where u from: orlando

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Tim Hardaway

-Why do u like the Heat: Cause i live in FL

-Favorite season: 95-96

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: watched a game in my skivvies?

-Favorite Sport movie: blue chips

-How long u been a Heat fan: 5 years


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Welcome to the board aramis!........


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Your name: Dana

-Where u from:
Four Oaks, NC

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Eddie Jones is my Favorite alltime player, but I loved Zo when he was in Miami

-Why do u like the Heat:gritty, defensive team (Defense is usually there even if the offense goes south)

-Favorite season: hmmmm All the seasons when the Knicks/Heat rivalry was the best in the world!

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: not too many things; jumping up and down, yelling, cursing, sitting right in front of the TV on my knees - typical sports stuff.

-Favorite Sport movie: Love and Basketball

-How long u been a Heat fan: Geez, maybe 6-7 years...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Adam

Cranbrook, BC

Odom, Wade, and Caron are my favourite Heat players. 

Riley has transformed one of the most stagnant and decrepid teams in the nba into perhaps the most exciting if all goes well.

2003/04

The craziest thing i've done as a Heat fan is make this post 

Basketball Diaries

I've been a fan a good week at least.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Well its always nice to have a new heat fan......


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

-Your name:Ralphy
-Where u from: Miami
-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: 
-Why do u like the Heat: Hometown team, Young, and they got alot of Heart
-Favorite season: 2003-2004! We'll surprise people
-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Walked through Downtown Miami at 1 in the morning through the alleys and stuff to get to the metrorail on my way back home because I wanted to attend the draft party and be there to see who the Heat took
-Favorite Sport movie: Air Bud: Golden Reciever lol..
-How long u been a Heat fan: Since 1998-1999


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

-Your name: Roy

-Where u from: Born in Miami, raised in Lebanon

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Wade / Seikaly / ZO

-Why do u like the Heat: can't remember, but it's my biggest addiction

-Favorite season: 2004/2005 

-Favorite Sport movie: Jerry McGuire

-How long u been a Heat fan: 1988, MIA's first season

-What do you like about these boards: takes being a fan to another level


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

-Your name: Will

-Where u from: Miami

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Timmy/ Thunder Dan

-Why do u like the Heat: Born in Miami

-Favorite season: Any season with a crazy Ny/Mia playoff matchup

-Favorite Sport movie: Can't Decide

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since about 1995 i guess


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Your name: Sean

Where u from: Miami(Carol City)

Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

Why do u like the Heat: I grew up watching the Fins, Heat, & Canes

Favorite season: Even though I used to love the Heat-Knick days, last year's team was the most exciting, and my favorite

Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Threw an object at Charlie Ward, which barely missed

Favorite Sport movie: Waterboy

How long u been a Heat fan: Since birth in '86

Your thoughts about this forum: I love BBboards & ******


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*

*
-Your name: Jason

-Where u from: Pensacola, Florida

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Tim Hardaway

-Why do u like the Heat: I'm a native Floridian and I have to support my home state squad. (Yeah I know about the Tragic, I mean Magic)

-Favorite season:When Ronnie Seikaly won Most Improved Player in 1990 and Sherman Douglas and Glen Rice were the trio, and in 1997 when they made the conference Finals.

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan:Talking trash to Magic fans I know.

-Favorite Sport movie: Hoosiers

-How long u been a Heat fan:Since they played the first game in the inaugural season on November 5, 1988.

-Your thoughts about this forum: It's great!
*


----------



## DWshadesofmj (May 24, 2004)

-Your name: Trevor
-Where u from: Oregon

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo/Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: Followed Zo from college to Charlotte to Miami,

-Favorite season: Last year, after that start, incredible

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: just sit in front of the tv either with my stomach in knots, screaming, with tears running down my face, or jumping up and down, (alston 3 against Dallas, Wade floater against NO)

-Favorite Sport movie: Field of Dreams

-How long u been a Heat fan: a while

-Your thoughts about this forum: pretty, good, although some people are a little disgustingly optomistic


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*



> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> -Your name: FanOfAll
> 
> -Where u from: Cali
> ...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*

-Your name: Ariel (no little mermaid jokes, or I kicking *** and taking names.)

-Where u from: Hialeah/Miami Lakes

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Was Timmy, now it's Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: Born and raised in the M. I. A.

-Favorite season: The first one. Just because we finally had a TEAM!

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Umm, named my dog Riles? JK :grinning: 

-Favorite Sport movie: Hoosiers, Remember the Titans, Rocky (Yo Adriaaaan!)

-How long u been a Heat fan: '88

-Your thoughts about this forum: Great place to talk about Heat hoops

-Thank You- You're welcome. Wait, I wasn't supposed to answer that last one?


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

-Your name: Brent

-Where u from: Greenville, NC

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Dwayne Wade/ Cause he was best player i've seen in person in college Marquette vs. ECU.... whom Marquette lost that game while they were ranked 4th lol... by the way if anyone say the highlights after we stormed the court chances are they've seen me before haha

-Why do u like the Heat: It's one of the more loyal organizations, and Miami's my favorite city in America/ Future residence

-Favorite season:
2003-2004
-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Recorded entire 2nd round of Heat/Pacers series

-Favorite Sport movie: Remember The Titans

-How long u been a Heat fan: Zo/Tim Hardaway days (Hated Mashburn and PJ Brown tho)

-Your thoughts about this forum: It's great... very active... although I don't post all that often.... i'm here............ watching.... mwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

-Your name: nick

-Where u from: kendall (now in Gainesville)

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo/Askins 

-Why do u like the Heat: hometown team

-Favorite season: the 60 win season

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: I tape the games and watch them over in the off-season so that I don't go crazy from not seeing them,

-Favorite Sport movie: A League of Their Own

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since the early 90's

-Your thoughts about this forum: This place friggin' rules.


----------



## bOrIbAlleR (Oct 17, 2004)

*Heat fan stationed in Kansas*

-Your name: Camilo Medina

-Where u from: Miami, (back in the day.... NW Dade- La 24 y la 7 avenida) my family lives in Miramar now. 

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Alonzo Mourning---> great player; has done alot for the community

-Why do u like the Heat: My Hometown Team....enough said 

-Favorite season: '88 innaugural season....finally BBall in Miami

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Watched playoff games against the Pacers at 3am from Camp Junction City; Ar-Ramadi, Iraq 

-Favorite Sport movie: gotta go old school..... "Rocky"

-How long u been a Heat fan: 1988 

-Your thoughts about this forum: overall good, needs to be more active though


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

-Your name: Charlie

-Where u from: Northern VA

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: D-Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: When I started getting into basketball I was really impressed by Wade's play. Shaq moving to Miami only reinforced this, he's one of my fav players of all time.

-Favorite season: 2004-05 

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Nothing really....

-Favorite Sport movie: Air Bud  j/k

-How long u been a Heat fan: a few months

-Your thoughts about this forum: Cool forum


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*

-Your name: Chris Rice

-Where u from: Nashville, Indiana

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Dwyane Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: Dwyane Wade,

-Favorite season: 03-04, you had Caron Butler

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Said I liked the Heat 

-Favorite Sport movie: Hoosiers

-How long u been a Heat fan: Hated the Heat when they were rivals witht he Knicks but I rooted for them, became a fan in 03-04 when you faced us in the semis

-Your thoughts about this forum: Pretty large, Pacers forum will eventually overtake it


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

-Your name: Danny Perez

-Where u from: Kendall (Miami)

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Timmy, now its Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: Home town team

-Favorite season: Year we lost to Bulls in the ECF.

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: No idea lol

-Favorite Sport movie: Tie between Friday Night Lights and Hoosiers.

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since I started watching basketball
-Your thoughts about this forum: Most underrated forum on the site!


----------



## HeatFan4Life (Nov 2, 2004)

-Your name: 
Shaan Dholakia

-Where u from: 
Miami, Florida (305 forever)

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: 
ZO

-Why do u like the Heat:
Cause im on that HOME TEAM $hit. 

-Favorite season: 
1996-97

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan:
1)Shave Lets Go Heat into my head 
2)walk around Manhattan, decked out in fan gear, when
the Knicks rivalry was the most heated
3) lost my voice too many times
4)lie, cry, die, for the Miami Heat
5)flown to away games
6)bumped into Tracy Mourning at M.I.A. and told her to tell
ZO, "his biggest fan says HI"

-Favorite Sport movie:
Mr. Baseball

-How long u been a Heat fan:
Went to first game in 1989, gone to at least 10 games a season
since. Live and Die for the Miami Heat. Doesnt matter if were
60-22, or 22-60. Always have been and always will be, a **HeatFan4Life**.


-Your thoughts about this forum:
been lookin for one like it. glad to be here.


----------



## Eric Reid (Dec 19, 2004)

-Your name: Eric Reid

-Where u from: Sunny Isles

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

-Why do u like the Heat: Been my team since Day 1

-Favorite season: This Season

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: I once fought a Knicks fan outside Miami Arena after we lost in the playoffs

-Favorite Sport movie: Above the Rim (does that count)

-How long u been a Heat fan:Since the days of Rory Sparrow

-Your thoughts about this forum: Very Impressive--glad that the mod told me about it on yahoo nba chat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*

-Where u from: Jensen Beach, FL

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Tim Hardaway

-Why do u like the Heat: I love all my south florida teams. Florida Native.

-Favorite season: Loving Heat basketball more than ever this year, 2004-05

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: No Idea

-Favorite Sport movie: White Men Can't Jump

-How long u been a Heat fan: 1994, when I became interested in watching sports.

-Your thoughts about this forum: Not bad, seems to be a lot of good people on here.

Also Caron_Butler sticky this please.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Miami Heat fan Roll Call!*

Where u from: Denver, CO

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Tim Hardaway

-Why do u like the Heat: They play great basketball and they are more of a "team" than 90% of teams in the NBA.

-Favorite season: I really enjoyed last season's incredible finish, and this season ain't too bad either.

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Nothing crazy, yet.

-Favorite Sport movie: Miracle

-How long u been a Heat fan: Was a casual follower since 1997, but really became a big Heat fan at the beginning of 2003-04 season.

-Your thoughts about this forum: Just joined, seems like it's a good one so far. Good, smart people, and there's actually intelligent basketball talk!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Where u from: Northern Virginia

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Shaquille O'Neal

-Why do u like the Heat: They're a great team that likes to have fun.

-Favorite season: This one! Shaq and Wade have been on fire and Miami is contending for the title.

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Worn a Shaq t-shirt to a Heat @ Wizards game in the middle of a pit of rabid Washington fans!

-Favorite Sport movie: He Got Game? I dunno, was never really that into sports movies

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since Shaq was traded to the Heat at the beginning of the season. I guess you could call me a bandwagoner but I was never really into the NBA until the beginning of this year.

-Your thoughts about this forum: Lots of posters who have a passion for NBA basketball and know what they're talking about.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

-Your name: John Doe

-Where u from: Nowhere, Kentucky

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Shaq and Dwayne Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: because they are winning

-Favorite season: This one (the only woni've ever seen)

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Ditched the Detroit Piston bandwagon when i heard about the Shaq trade

-How long u been a Heat fan: 7 months

-Your thoughts about this forum: Miami Heat are the greatest team of all time :banana: :banana:


----------



## DirkNow (May 27, 2003)

-Your name: Dave

-Where u from: Buffalo, NY/ Boston, MA (college)

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Dwayne Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: I've always been a fan since the days of Zo and Glen Rice, but with the arrival of Dwayne Wade...i've become so much more of a fan of the team.

-Favorite season: This one, lol, I think we have a very good chance to take it all.

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: We'll, I guess you could say going to the Fleet Center in Boston with my Wade Jersey while Boston was still fighting for the division title this year. As soon as I walked to my section all eyes were on me and every time the Heat came back I was the only one in the stadium that was chearing. Boston fans are very serious about their team, lol, glad i got out alive.

-Favorite Sport movie: Remember the Titans

-How long u been a Heat fan: Since '92

-Your thoughts about this forum: Love it, a place for me to rave about Dwayne Wade, my favorite player in the league.


----------



## ECubed (Apr 29, 2005)

Your name: ECubed

Where u from: Southern California

Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Eddie Jones/Timmy Hardaway

Why do u like the Heat: They are awesome, thats why!

Favorite season: This one!

Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: My insane search for an Authentic Eddie Jones Heat Jersey.

Favorite Sport movie: Cool Running :biggrin: 

How long u been a Heat fan: Since 96' when Zo was brought on

Your thoughts about this forum: It's amazing. Great design, lots of info available.


----------



## D Wright Way (May 28, 2005)

-Your name:

-Where u from: Southern California

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Alonzo Mourning & Dwayne Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: Im a big Zo fan since the Hornets days

-Favorite season: 2003-2004 they were the underdogs the whole year

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: none

-Favorite Sport movie: Above the Rim

-How long u been a Heat fan: since Zo came aboard

-Your thoughts about this forum: still to new to have an opinion


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey is that really Eric Reid?..MR. Reid is really a nice guy, i met him this year in the playoffs, at the Heat games, when they played the wizards down here in DC, we talked for a little bit, it was cool, he's a cool guy, i yelled his name, and he came all teh way over to shake my hand, it was great!

If that is really you mr Reid, IM me somtime on my AIM, its "Dwyane Wade JR"


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

-Your name:
Matt
-Where u from:Miami

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

-Why do u like the Heat: I was born here and i just love em

-Favorite season: Last season

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: I Got in a fight at a heat game

-Favorite Sport movie: Donno

-How long u been a Heat fan: 16 years since born

-Your thoughts about this forum: Its cool


----------



## Wadiesel (Aug 4, 2005)

-Your name: Jordan

-Where u from: Southern California

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: D Wade

-Why do u like the Heat: Really exciting team

-Favorite season: 2004

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Not too crazy. Flew to see the Heat vs. Suns in Miami. Great Game!

-Favorite Sport movie: The 6th man

-How long u been a Heat fan: 1997


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Were getting alot of new heat fans!


----------



## jwill2.com (Aug 3, 2005)

-Your name:Jeff Larson

-Where u from:Northern California

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player:Jason Williams and Dwyane Wade

-Why do u like the Heat:J-will and D-Wade

-Favorite season:05-06 NBA Champs Baby

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan:Constantly texting my friend during a family function to see if the J-will trade had gone down

-Favorite Sport movie:Hoop Dreams

-How long u been a Heat fan:Casual since Wade, hardcore since J-will

-Your thoughts about this forum:Glad to to be a part of it


----------



## the_HEAT_is_ON (Aug 7, 2005)

-Your name: Glenn

-Where u from: Belgium

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Flash / Timmy Bug

-Why do u like the Heat: first I was a neutral basketball fan. last year I was on vacation in Miami and off course I wanted to see a game. it was game 6 in the 2nd round against Indy. DAAAAMN the atmosphere, Wade, everyone going crazy... they lost but that didn't matter. the Heat got into my heart and soul. and they still are...

-Favorite season: 2004-05 off course. it was their best result

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: I went especially to NY to see their season opener at the Nets and I spent nearly everything on my credit card at fan gear

-Favorite Sport movie: can't chose, so many great bball movies. besides basketball I like The Hurricane

-How long u been a Heat fan: since the playoffs in 2004

-Your thoughts about this forum: love it, lots of interesting information and very busy


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

-Your name: Curtis

-Where u from: Miami, Florida; I currently live in Orlando

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Alonzo Mourning

-Why do u like the Heat: I am from Miami and they are my hometown team, I grew up rooting for them.

-Favorite season:1997

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: I wore a Heat jersey when the Heat played Orlando and I met Grant Hill. He joked and said he didn't like signing for traitors. (I hope it was a joke)

-Favorite Sport movie: Friday Night Lights

-How long u been a Heat fan: 11 years

-Your thoughts about this forum: I love it, best Heat/NBA forum I have found. I wish I would have joined earlier


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

-Your name: Go Dj

-Where u from: 

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Zo

-Why do u like the Heat: They're the first team I remember when I was realllllll young, I dont remember all of it, but boy do I remember watching the games we had against the Knicks

-Favorite season: 04-05(top dog), 03-04(underdog)

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: nothing really

-Favorite Sport movie: Coach Carter, Hoop Dreams, Junction Boys, Season on the Brink

-How long u been a Heat fan: about 8, 9 years

-Your thoughts about this forum: its a top-notch place to talk ball


----------



## VZA (Jun 28, 2005)

Name: Jose

Where I'm from: Venezuela

Why Heat Fan: I live in South Florida now

Since when a heat fan: since i was 12, 5 years ago

Favorite heat player: udonis haslem

other: GO UM BASKETBALL


----------



## eleef (Jan 17, 2006)

-Your name: Eilert

-Where u from: Oslo, Norway

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Alonzo Mourning, Dwyane Wade, Udonis Haslem

-Why do u like the Heat: I was just born to be a heat fan!

-Favorite season: 04/05

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: I once got up at 5 AM to follow a game at espn.com

-Favorite Sport movie: Coach Carter

-How long u been a Heat fan: for 4-5 years now

-Your thoughts about this forum: I have been looking all over the internet for a forum like this, and finally I found it!

GO HEAT!


----------



## club101 (Feb 11, 2006)

oh yeah


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

-Your name: The_Legend_23

-Where u from: Boston

-Your favorite Alltime Heat player: Shaquille O'neal

-Why do u like the Heat: Shaquille O'neal

-Favorite season: This season (so far)

-Crazy things you have done as a Heat fan: Claimed that James Posey was the most valuable pickup in the offseason.

-Favorite Sport movie: White Men Can't Jump

-How long u been a Heat fan: 2004

-Your thoughts about this forum: Awesome


----------

